# Missing Images from Outlook Emails



## fastmode (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi! Whenever I receive and email with an image attached or embedded in the email I cannot see some of the images. For example, there are some clients that have an image logo of their company for their signature and I cannot read it. Other times I get emails with a number of pictures and I get an outline with a Red X on the top left corner for some of the pictures. The weird thing is, that when I hit Reply, I am able to see all the missing images. Please help me figure out why I can see some images but can't see others and if you know of a solution to be able to view all images from the get go. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

Click on tools from the file menu, then on options. From there click on the security tab. Make sure that Block images and other..... is uncheck under Download images.


----------



## fastmode (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I tried it but didn't fix it.


----------

